# ME PE exam result



## alexd (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey guys,

I recently took my California PE exam on October 2008, and I am wondering if the NCEES board will mail me the exam result before the next final postmark date for filing for spring examination (January 9, 2009). If the board takes three months to send out the result than I am worry that I will not have enough time to resubmit my application by January 9, 2009 if I fail the exam. Any members on this forum have experienced this, please enlighten me. Thanks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 6, 2008)

alexd said:


> Hey guys,
> I recently took my California PE exam on October 2008, and I am wondering if the NCEES board will mail me the exam result before the next final postmark date for filing for spring examination (January 9, 2009). If the board takes three months to send out the result than I am worry that I will not have enough time to resubmit my application by January 9, 2009 if I fail the exam. Any members on this forum have experienced this, please enlighten me. Thanks.


California won't release results until February. If you failed, you probably won't be able to take the exam again until next October...so think positive thoughts!


----------



## benbo (Nov 6, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> California won't release results until February. If you failed, you probably won't be able to take the exam again until next October...so think positive thoughts!


I think California allows people that fail to reapply at a later date than new examinees. You could give them a call.


----------



## alexd (Nov 6, 2008)

benbo said:


> I think California allows people that fail to reapply at a later date than new examinees. You could give them a call.



Thank god you reply because I am a little worry from the first reply saying that I have to wait another 8 months to take the exam. I will give the board a call tomorrow.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 6, 2008)

alexd said:


> Thank god you reply because I am a little worry from the first reply saying that I have to wait another 8 months to take the exam. I will give the board a call tomorrow.


Even if you can register next April, will you be adequately prepared to retake the exam after only 2 months of studying? Or are you planning on studying as if you failed until you know for sure?


----------



## alexd (Nov 6, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Even if you can register next April, will you be adequately prepared to retake the exam after only 2 months of studying? Or are you planning on studying as if you failed until you know for sure?



Actually 2 months will be enough for me to study since now I know what the exam looks like. Besides, I spent 350 hours to study before I took the exam on October. What got me worry was the afternoon HVAC portion that I took from the previous exam. I ended guessing at least 8 problems because I didn't have enough references to find the answers. But I did nail the morning section. Now that I think about it, there is a 50 and 50 percent chance I will pass.

Now, I spent 8 hours a week to review Merms chapters and problems that i think are most crucial for the exam. This way I won't forgot what I have studied.


----------



## benbo (Nov 6, 2008)

alexd said:


> Thank god you reply because I am a little worry from the first reply saying that I have to wait another 8 months to take the exam. I will give the board a call tomorrow.


Well hopefully you passed and don't have to worry about it. I thought I failed when I took it and I passed. Good luck.


----------



## MechGuy (Nov 7, 2008)

alexd said:


> Hey guys,
> I recently took my California PE exam on October 2008, and I am wondering if the NCEES board will mail me the exam result before the next final postmark date for filing for spring examination (January 9, 2009). If the board takes three months to send out the result than I am worry that I will not have enough time to resubmit my application by January 9, 2009 if I fail the exam. Any members on this forum have experienced this, please enlighten me. Thanks.



Why would you have to resubmit your application if you failed? Was this your fourth time taking the test? I thought it was the same in every state that once your application was accepted, you had four consecutive tries at the exam, and you only had to resubmit your application if you failed four straight times.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 7, 2008)

It's not the same in all states... that would be too easy!

I don't know from personal experience, but I think most places require you to REGISTER for the exam after you fail... this is different from the initial APPLICATION... but there is still a deadline... it's something to ask the state board... or search their website.

btw - I'm impressed that you are spending 8hrs/week on review for an exam that you feel 50/50 on. Good luck, hopefully this all becomes an academic exercise and you get a passing letter!


----------



## alexd (Nov 7, 2008)

MechGuy said:


> Why would you have to resubmit your application if you failed? Was this your fourth time taking the test? I thought it was the same in every state that once your application was accepted, you had four consecutive tries at the exam, and you only had to resubmit your application if you failed four straight times.



So I called the board and they said retakers have different filing date for the April 2009 PE exam. I don't need to resubmit my applications, I just need to pay and register for the April exam. This is only for California, so don't assume it is the same for other states.

October 2008 was my first time taken the exam.


----------



## cocoloco (Nov 10, 2008)

alexd said:


> So I called the board and they said retakers have different filing date for the April 2009 PE exam. I don't need to resubmit my applications, I just need to pay and register for the April exam. This is only for California, so don't assume it is the same for other states.
> October 2008 was my first time taken the exam.


If you fail, you will get an envelope with a diagnostic test and the re-file paperwork. You send the check with the re-file paperwork. Pretty easy and straightforward so dont worry about it.


----------

